# Advent calendar.



## eggyg (Dec 1, 2019)

Mr Eggy bought me this for advent. 100% chocolate. “Not for the Faint Hearted” is the tag line. Never mind that though, not for the grammar police either! “Extremley!” Good grief Hotel Chocolat. 
BTW, they’re bloody horrible.


----------



## Toucan (Dec 1, 2019)

Sound delicious , and self-limits to one a day.
For an advent calendar without the usual choc temptations, I found one in Holland and Barret that presents a herbal tea bag each day.
Unfortunately I don't think my grandchildren would appreciate that!


----------



## Ditto (Dec 1, 2019)

eggyg said:


> BTW, they’re bloody horrible.


LOL


----------



## C&E Guy (Dec 1, 2019)

I've got one at work. Which means on a Monday morning I have three to open.


----------



## Flower (Dec 1, 2019)

Only 23 extremley awful chocolates to get through @eggyg.

I've got one which works well with my partial sight! No pictures of shepherds just great big numbers, it also has the carbohydrate value on the back! When did Advent calendars become chocolate boxes?


----------



## Robin (Dec 1, 2019)

Ugh! Spelling mistakes are my pet hate, does nobody at Hotel Choc have a spellchecker?
90% is about as dark as I can go, (Waitrose had the Lindt on special offer last week, so I stocked up). I bought some of the Aldi 95% recently, and found it was 5% too far!


----------



## zuludog (Dec 1, 2019)

You can get a Whisky Advent Calendar. There are several available, just Search Google accordingly


----------



## eggyg (Dec 1, 2019)

Robin said:


> Ugh! Spelling mistakes are my pet hate, does nobody at Hotel Choc have a spellchecker?
> 90% is about as dark as I can go, (Waitrose had the Lindt on special offer last week, so I stocked up). I bought some of the Aldi 95% recently, and found it was 5% too far!


I might take it back pleading that it affects my grammar nerd senses and swap it for the 70%! I only managed Santa’s head!  Far, far too bitter. 85% is my limit I’m afraid.


----------



## eggyg (Dec 1, 2019)

Toucan said:


> Sound delicious , and self-limits to one a day.
> For an advent calendar without the usual choc temptations, I found one in Holland and Barret that presents a herbal tea bag each day.
> Unfortunately I don't think my grandchildren would appreciate that!


Neither would I, I’m a Tetley girl only!


----------



## Toucan (Dec 1, 2019)

hmm yes  I agree. The whisky version sounds far more tempting.


----------



## Jodee (Dec 1, 2019)

100% cocoa with no added sugar is the give away eggy, unsweetened is gaga or caca 

I've been so naughty I bought a Green and Blacks chocolate selection.  All the flavours in little bars. I almost daren't open it, and keep toying with the idea of giving it away at Christmas or keeping it, but maybe I will just take it to the family gathering and pocket a few bars for myself.
Its soooooo tempting and soooo addictive that Green and Blacks chocolate. 

You definitely need something to help aid your recovery.


----------



## AndBreathe (Dec 1, 2019)

eggyg said:


> I might take it back pleading that it affects my grammar nerd senses and swap it for the 70%! I only managed Santa’s head!  Far, far too bitter. 85% is my limit I’m afraid.



You could grate some onto berries, with cream, or yoghurt, or make it into a hot chocolate drink, or drizzle it over toasted coconut, or, or, or , or........


----------



## C&E Guy (Dec 2, 2019)

Simple solution.

A 24-pack of beer cans. 1 a day.

That'll probably be why they do them in 24s!


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 4, 2019)

I haven't tried 100% but I find Aldi's 85% on the sweet side but I'm used to Lindt's 90%, I haven't tried many Hotel Chocolat stuff but Bruce bought me some box the other year (most of it went to my mum as I was still struggling with my eating disorder then) but I did eat the mini hazelnut dark & nutty buche which was absolutely bloody gorgeous and only 9g carbs per 35g buche and also the ginger puddles/buttons were delightful as well xx


----------



## Ditto (Dec 4, 2019)

Mum is having trouble getting into her Advent Calendar, she has to dig the choccies out with a pair of nail scissors, the tribulations of growing old.


----------



## eggyg (Dec 4, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> I haven't tried 100% but I find Aldi's 85% on the sweet side but I'm used to Lindt's 90%, I haven't tried many Hotel Chocolat stuff but Bruce bought me some box the other year (most of it went to my mum as I was still struggling with my eating disorder then) but I did eat the mini hazelnut dark & nutty buche which was absolutely bloody gorgeous and only 9g carbs per 35g buche and also the ginger puddles/buttons were delightful as well xx


The Hotel Chocolat Guyana 85% is gorgeous but at £3 a pack it’s a special treat but perhaps hint for Christmas.


----------

